# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Welding brackets onto steel balcony posts.

## breakerboy2000

G'day  
I need some advice. I am looking to extend the deck out to the steel posts as pictured, this deck is underneath an existing deck. I believe it will be be a fairly straight forward job as I will just replicate what hs already been done on the first set of steel posts. 
On the first set of posts, the timber support beams were connected to the steel posts by a welded beacket which was bolted to the timber beam. I believe these brackets were welded to the posts before they were put into place. 
If I want to weld more brackets to the next set of posts, would I need to some how temporarely support each post some how? As these are all under load, unsure on a metallurgy point of view if it might compromise the strength.

----------


## Bros

> steel posts as pictured, .

  Missed something?

----------


## breakerboy2000

> Missed something?

  I'm having an issue uploading photos from my phone. I am wanting to weld 6mm steel plate to 100x100 shs Posts which are supporting the load from the balcony. Just didn't know at the moment during welding if the heat would distort the posts because of the compression. Hope that helps. Thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

You might want to install Tapatalk. It makes it easy to upload pics from a phone.

----------


## breakerboy2000

> You might want to install Tapatalk. It makes it easy to upload pics from a phone.

  Thanks! Got it now. 
First pic shows where I want to extend the deck out to the 2nd set of posts. Other pic is of one of the brackets which I want to weld more onto the new posts 
SCapak

----------


## Bros

From my point of view it would be fine as the load is downwards.  
When I was working on the tools we would get boilermakers to weld brackets on big columns (in power stations) and they would only weld them vertically as they were told to go across the beam could form a stress point. To back that up caravans and trailers at the high stress points would not have anything welded across the face but your post would not be flexing so this could be a moot point.  
If you weld vertically you would have to be good or get a welder in to do the job. 
Marc who is a regular on this site who does a lot of fabrication might be able to inform you better then me.

----------


## doovalacky

If you weld over the existing bracket, or just extend it you are not going to make the pole weaker by any significant degree. Well as long as you don't start melting holes.

----------


## Bloss

Just get your levels then clamp the new bracket onto the posts and weld away. That won't have any impact on the post strength. A new deck extended out will need a balustrade as the height at the new edge will be above the minimum requiring one.

----------


## HotBushy

"What he said" , just replicate the existing , it is overkill , clamp the new plates to the posts before adjusting . use a level. 
Most important thing is remove all combustibles around your work zone , dried leaves on the ground , petrol lawn mower moved to 10 metres away because your deck wont be as much fun if you burn your house down. 
(I have been a certified  welder for 25 years)

----------


## wozzzzza

> your deck wont be as much fun if you burn your house down.

   but will have a better all round view without the house there though. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

If you take your existing post and do a lateral strength test, it will fail where the weld is. A compression test will probably have a negligible difference. In other words, you can weld the new post without fear it will fail. It is better to weld a plate on each side welding along the vertical corners and leaving the face unwelded, but the difference in your application is academic.
My only concerns are ... that your post appear to be on the thin side. Looks like 3mm, and you want to weld 6mm bracket. Not a problem if you know how to weld. 
Also, the bracket for that application should have a flat bar across on the low side to catch the timber bearer, so that the load is not on the bolt. Make also sure you get the right size bearer. Your existing is most likely hardwood, are you going to use hardwood again or treated pine? 
Also, consider that the welding of the post will make it prone to rusting at the weld, and between post and plate. If you don't weld all around, make sure you seal the joints well and paint with cold gal. . What machine, wire or rod are you going to use for that weld?

----------

